# working as an instructor in middle east



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi I am a highly qualified instructor in the UK. I am looking to travel and work overseas as an instructor. I am unable to go to the USA/Canada as my skills are not enough to warrent a visa although I am qualfied in more of less every area of fitness. I have been in fitness for over 10 years now, teaching a variety of fitness clubs and also management
I am at L3 REPS L3 adv inst/PT, spin ( will be rpm qual soon), Les Mills BodyAttack, circuits, nutrition, pre-post natel, GP referral etc.
My options now are the middle east as I know they take on UK instructors. Do they teach the Les Mills out there. What are my options and how do I find out about this. Also as an instructor of les mills we need to attend 2/3 quartly workshops a year for out licence so is that possible out there as well? As im taking the RPM course next month I would need to do 3 workshops next year to certify this first stage?
Anyone who has done similar to my query I would like to hear your advice on what I should do next.
Thanks Clare


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

clare hudson said:


> Hi I am a highly qualified instructor in the UK. I am looking to travel and work overseas as an instructor. I am unable to go to the USA/Canada as my skills are not enough to warrent a visa although I am qualfied in more of less every area of fitness. I have been in fitness for over 10 years now, teaching a variety of fitness clubs and also management
> I am at L3 REPS L3 adv inst/PT, spin ( will be rpm qual soon), Les Mills BodyAttack, circuits, nutrition, pre-post natel, GP referral etc.
> My options now are the middle east as I know they take on UK instructors. Do they teach the Les Mills out there. What are my options and how do I find out about this. Also as an instructor of les mills we need to attend 2/3 quartly workshops a year for out licence so is that possible out there as well? As im taking the RPM course next month I would need to do 3 workshops next year to certify this first stage?
> Anyone who has done similar to my query I would like to hear your advice on what I should do next.
> Thanks Clare


Hi, not sure how useful this is but I go to Fitness First out here. They do loads of the Les Mills classes and have mostly UK instructors. Maybe it is worth enquiring with them. Also last week they had some sort of special day where they were trying new classes out. Is this the workshop you are talking about?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Les Mills is very popular in Dubai and I'm sure you could do the CEU's at Fitness First here, or if not, somewhere nearby in the middle east as Fitness First have several clubs in the middle east. I know they also offer the certification courses for RPM, etc.

Many of the instructors at Fitness First are British so I'm sure you'll have no trouble fitting right in.

And yes, you're right about Canada - usually a degree in Sports Science or Kinesiology is required these days to work in the fitness industry. RPM isn't recognised that much in Canada either. I don't know about the US


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

This place needs more gyms!


----------



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

*working in middle east as les mills instructor and fitness*



HamishUK said:


> Hi, not sure how useful this is but I go to Fitness First out here. They do loads of the Les Mills classes and have mostly UK instructors. Maybe it is worth enquiring with them. Also last week they had some sort of special day where they were trying new classes out. Is this the workshop you are talking about?


Hi thanks for that. I didnt realise they had Fitness Firsts there as they are popular here and I have taught in them in UK. But thats great if they do les mills programmes. At momnet I only teach BodyAttack but am booked on to RPM next month.
Ideally I would love to work in theis sector but overseas as I have no ties here, always wanted to travel but not been in a position to do so, and before I get too old. Im 36 yrs, 37 in Jan so I hope that is not a barrier at this moment.
Also who do I contact now, is it an employment agency or the club direct?. So im not unsure of my next step. As you said they have UK instructors so how do they do this?
Thanks


----------



## clare hudson (Oct 9, 2010)

nola said:


> Les Mills is very popular in Dubai and I'm sure you could do the CEU's at Fitness First here, or if not, somewhere nearby in the middle east as Fitness First have several clubs in the middle east. I know they also offer the certification courses for RPM, etc.
> 
> Many of the instructors at Fitness First are British so I'm sure you'll have no trouble fitting right in.
> 
> And yes, you're right about Canada - usually a degree in Sports Science or Kinesiology is required these days to work in the fitness industry. RPM isn't recognised that much in Canada either. I don't know about the US


Hi thanks for that. Are you based out there or have experience of this? Thats great if they have Fitness Firsts there and Les Mills. I am taking the RPM next month so will have the 2 disciplines with me plus all my other quals in gym/P/T etc. I am not pursuing Canada/ USA now as I have been told that unless i have a specific sports degree/ athlete etc i would not get a visa, so no point wasting ime there and chasing a dream. I have wanted to travel and work overseas for many years now but not been in a position to do so. Now I have no commitments and hopefully my age wont be a barrier. Any idea who i could now contact as someone else said that there are lots of UK instructors out there teaching, so how did they do it? Also accomodation. Some employers advertise accomodation, food etc all inc. Would this be the case?
Thanks Clare


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

clare hudson said:


> Hi thanks for that. I didnt realise they had Fitness Firsts there as they are popular here and I have taught in them in UK. But thats great if they do les mills programmes. At momnet I only teach BodyAttack but am booked on to RPM next month.
> Ideally I would love to work in theis sector but overseas as I have no ties here, always wanted to travel but not been in a position to do so, and before I get too old. Im 36 yrs, 37 in Jan so I hope that is not a barrier at this moment.
> Also who do I contact now, is it an employment agency or the club direct?. So im not unsure of my next step. As you said they have UK instructors so how do they do this?
> Thanks


I doubt very much if your age will be a barrier - I have seen RPM instructors at Fitness First who appear to be in their late 40's

I can't really be of help with your other question as I don't know the process. Perhaps you could come out here on a visit and try and meet the appropriate person from Fitness First and see what they say? I do know that they periodically recruit personal trainers from overseas and offer them a package including accommodation (lousy pay IMO, though), so they may do the same for fitness instructors


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

clare hudson said:


> Hi thanks for that. Are you based out there or have experience of this? Thats great if they have Fitness Firsts there and Les Mills. I am taking the RPM next month so will have the 2 disciplines with me plus all my other quals in gym/P/T etc. I am not pursuing Canada/ USA now as I have been told that unless i have a specific sports degree/ athlete etc i would not get a visa, so no point wasting ime there and chasing a dream. I have wanted to travel and work overseas for many years now but not been in a position to do so. Now I have no commitments and hopefully my age wont be a barrier. Any idea who i could now contact as someone else said that there are lots of UK instructors out there teaching, so how did they do it? Also accomodation. Some employers advertise accomodation, food etc all inc. Would this be the case?
> Thanks Clare


Looks like our posts crossed. Yes, I am in Dubai. I looked up their website, which is Fitness First - Middle East, on that site there is a link for careers 

Fitness First - Middle East

It's a little out of date, but it does give the email address for who to contact in Dubai. I would assume if you go to the home page and then to another country, it would give you the contact details

There might be a website in the UK for jobs in Dubai or the Middle East & if Fitness First are advertising there, it would give details of accommodation, etc.

I hope that helps. As I said, I don't really know the process and no doubt someone else on this forum will be able to give you a better answer


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

clare hudson said:


> Hi thanks for that. I didnt realise they had Fitness Firsts there as they are popular here and I have taught in them in UK. But thats great if they do les mills programmes. At momnet I only teach BodyAttack but am booked on to RPM next month.
> Ideally I would love to work in theis sector but overseas as I have no ties here, always wanted to travel but not been in a position to do so, and before I get too old. Im 36 yrs, 37 in Jan so I hope that is not a barrier at this moment.
> Also who do I contact now, is it an employment agency or the club direct?. So im not unsure of my next step. As you said they have UK instructors so how do they do this?
> Thanks


The careers section of the website mentions the email [email protected]
I was chatting to my circuit training lady the other day and she mentioned she was 38, so doubt it is an issue. Also my mate used to live with a fitness first manager, i'll see if I can get you his number


----------



## bethdoering (Jan 29, 2011)

clare hudson said:


> Hi I am a highly qualified instructor in the UK. I am looking to travel and work overseas as an instructor. I am unable to go to the USA/Canada as my skills are not enough to warrent a visa although I am qualfied in more of less every area of fitness. I have been in fitness for over 10 years now, teaching a variety of fitness clubs and also management
> I am at L3 REPS L3 adv inst/PT, spin ( will be rpm qual soon), Les Mills BodyAttack, circuits, nutrition, pre-post natel, GP referral etc.
> My options now are the middle east as I know they take on UK instructors. Do they teach the Les Mills out there. What are my options and how do I find out about this. Also as an instructor of les mills we need to attend 2/3 quartly workshops a year for out licence so is that possible out there as well? As im taking the RPM course next month I would need to do 3 workshops next year to certify this first stage?
> Anyone who has done similar to my query I would like to hear your advice on what I should do next.
> Thanks Clare


Hi Claire

Just wondering if you made the move to Dubai?

Beth


----------

